

Show HN: Republics.us - Integrate your Internet - johnwestawski

This is a side project I have been working on while at college to help make it easier to have my favorite web apps, rss feeds, videos, and search engine wherever I go and whatever computer is available.<p>Right now, I am just looking for feedback on the concept, bugs, etc. I also will apologize for it is still being a little buggy so be gentle and it prefers Webkit browsers.<p>Also, I am about to graduate in three weeks in a major I don't  care for(Business Administration). So am asking for advice on if I get nowhere on this, could this site help me get a job being a web programmer so I don't have to look for a non-tech job?<p>http://www.republics.us
======
brandoncordell
You should look at redesigning the home page. I have zero understanding of
what your site does from the home page. You have a little content with
"features" but it doesn't explain anything. I'm assuming it's some sort of
dashboard?

What does your application do that I can't do with my safari or chrome top
sites, and a good set of bookmarks/plugins?

Is the site actually functional? or is this more of a coming soon landing
page? I can't find anywhere to actually use the application.

Here's a suggestion for trying to land a job from this site. Have a good
designer redesign the site and the whole user experience. At the very least
buy a theme somewhere and hire someone to implement it. Even if you don't want
a job as a front-end developer, you still need to know how to make things work
across the major browsers.

Is the site open source?

------
masnick
It would be great if there were a demo account so I could see it without
signing up.

Also, I really don't like the typography. <http://awesome-fontstacks.com/>
might help build a killer set of fonts, or you could pick and choose yourself
from <http://www.google.com/webfonts> or <http://typekit.com/>.

------
tobylane
How bad are the compatibility issues with Opera (/FF/IE) that you can't just
tell us it may not work perfectly?

It's a mix of browser-window-sized designs, iframes, 800x600 designs and
popups. Seems very odd. In Chrome, as you said it should be, the pops for
Hulu/fb/etc are barely shown, and the main window says it couldn't do what I
wanted it to do.

I still have no idea what you were trying to do.

------
jakubmal
If you're not a designer - just buy a layout: <http://themeforest.net/>,
<http://www.woothemes.com/> or whatever.

~~~
chaud
Are there any sites similar to ThemeForest that have designs better suited to
content heavy, non Wordpress sites? I haven't come across anything that is
even close to the quality level yet.

~~~
santa_boy
Depends on your requirement but Themeforest has some pretty good Drupal themes
too, which I believe can serve content heavy stuff too. I would not recommend
Woothemes for Drupal based on my experience.

------
johnwestawski
<http://www.republics.us>

